# Banana Peppers with black marks



## dems4me

My Banana Peppers are coming up abundantly and big, but they are getting black almost like skid marks on them. What's causing this?  I'm sure it'll taste okay but it doesn't look very appealing.  Any suggestions? I've googled it to show a picture and then realized if there was a picture there would probably be suggestions.  I couldn't find anything related to banana peppers and brownish/black marks.  All I know is they have little purple stripes when they are not ripe but that's not what I'm looking at.  Any suggestions?  Am I overwatering or overfeeding :shrug:  Also lots of mosquitoes or somethign biting me in the garden.  What can I put on the garden safely?  Also where I live it runs off of well water.  What can I put down without worrying about what will get into the well water? :shrug:


----------



## MMDad

Sorry I've been leaving skid marks on your peppers, Dems. I ran out of TP.


----------



## dems4me

MMDad said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been leaving skid marks on your peppers, Dems. I ran out of TP.



I always knew you had something stuck up your azz.


----------



## Sharon

Check these pages Dems.

http://www.ag.ohio-state.edu/~vegnet/news/currentvn16-05.htm

http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.cornell.edu/factsheets/Virus_Pepper.htm

http://www.gardeners.com/Plant-Disease-Photo-Index/default/5366.page


----------



## dems4me

Sharon said:
			
		

> Check these pages Dems.
> 
> http://www.ag.ohio-state.edu/~vegnet/news/currentvn16-05.htm
> 
> http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.cornell.edu/factsheets/Virus_Pepper.htm
> 
> http://www.gardeners.com/Plant-Disease-Photo-Index/default/5366.page




GREAT sources!!!! The skid marks arnt' really any of these though, mine look just like someone took a paint brush dipped in brown and black paint and lightly striped the pepper.  I'll try to get a picture when I get home.  BTW, I've seen lots of little yellow specs around the house (outside).  I thought it was pollen but then they move and fly.  WTH are these bugs? I was thinking maybe it was little baby gnats - maybe that's what has been eating me up in the garden :shrug:.  Also lately saw a few really neat looking little black spiders except it looks the opposite of a black widow.  The legs and everything is all back except for the body part, its a bright red with a black mark on its back.  Generally, I see them on my rose bushes.  Are these okay spiders on roses?
And one more question  When I take off the peppers, do I cut the stem or do I pull it from the stem? Thanks


----------



## Vince

dems4me said:
			
		

> GREAT sources!!!! The skid marks arnt' really any of these though, mine look just like someone took a paint brush dipped in brown and black paint and lightly striped the pepper.  I'll try to get a picture when I get home.  BTW, I've seen lots of little yellow specs around the house (outside).  I thought it was pollen but then they move and fly.  WTH are these bugs? I was thinking maybe it was little baby gnats - maybe that's what has been eating me up in the garden :shrug:.  Also lately saw a few really neat looking little black spiders except it looks the opposite of a black widow.  The legs and everything is all back except for the body part, its a bright red with a black mark on its back.  Generally, I see them on my rose bushes.  Are these okay spiders on roses?
> And one more question  When I take off the peppers, do I cut the stem or do I pull it from the stem? Thanks


  Sounds like you need to start spraying you plants around the house.


----------



## dems4me

Vince said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to start spraying you plants around the house.




I was worried about putting chemicals down because it's well water.  :shrug: Ive been trying to think of something homeopathic or organic - something natural that would kill bugs.


----------



## Vince

dems4me said:
			
		

> I was worried about putting chemicals down because it's well water.  :shrug: Ive been trying to think of something homeopathic or organic - something natural that would kill bugs.


 Lots of organic stuff around.  Search the threads, this has been brought up before.  I use stuff from the store.  As long as you follow directions and don't go crazy, you don't put enough out to get down to 400 ft. or however deep your well is.  Mine is around 600 ft in the ground.  I don't think the amount of spray I use is going that far into the soil.  Besides, keep the spray on the plants, not on the ground.


----------



## Sharon

dems4me said:
			
		

> And one more question  When I take off the peppers, do I cut the stem or do I pull it from the stem?



Either.  I pull.  You can cut if you're afraid you might break the branches off the plant.



> Ive been trying to think of something homeopathic or organic - something natural that would kill bugs.


I thought that's why you kept the clucking Jazz around.


----------



## dems4me

Vince said:
			
		

> Lots of organic stuff around.  Search the threads, this has been brought up before.  I use stuff from the store.  As long as you follow directions and don't go crazy, you don't put enough out to get down to 400 ft. or however deep your well is.  Mine is around 600 ft in the ground.  I don't think the amount of spray I use is going that far into the soil.  Besides, keep the spray on the plants, not on the ground.




Thanks! The spidesr look a little like this one..


----------



## dems4me

I think what I have running around are redspotted ant mimics. Something else I'll get a picture of tonight.


----------



## Vince

Go to your local hardware store and find an item called Ortho Dial a Spray.  Then just put your chemical in the attached jug, set the dial to the appropriate amout per gal, attach to your hose and voila.....for most critters around the house you can use Malathion.  Don't put it on garden plants.  For that you can use "Seven."


----------



## dems4me

Sharon said:
			
		

> Either.  I pull.  You can cut if you're afraid you might break the branches off the plant.
> 
> I thought that's why you kept the clucking Jazz around.



  She gets in their and has dug up a few plants kicking and scratching.   I discovered yesterday my Dahlias were dug up completely from the roots as was a big lima bean plant.  Unfortunately, I do have yet one more question...   I have ants on my strawberries (fruits coming up) and thought it was a good thing, then heard it was a bad thing.  I bought ant traps.  Is this a bad idea?  I'm afraid to put them in the garden because it could attract more ants?  The strawberries are outside and in the garden, I can not POSSIBLY buy enough ant traps for all of southern maryland.  What would you suggest? Use them or pitch them :shrug: Thanks again for all the help you've been this year!!!  If there's anything in the garden you like, just let me know!!! I have plenty!!!


----------



## dems4me

Vince said:
			
		

> Go to your local hardware store and find one of these.  Then just put your chemical in the attached jug, set the dial to the appropriate amout per gal, attach to your hose and voila.....for most critters around the house you can use Malathion.  Don't put it on garden plants.  For that you can use "Seven."



Thanks!


----------



## Vince

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks!


I couldn't see the attachment, but the product is Ortho Dial a Spray.


----------



## cattitude

Is this what you're talking about?

I had these..they're aphids.


----------



## Speedy70

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks! The spidesr look a little like this one..



That doesn't look opposite of a black widow.  It looks really similar.  Does it have longer legs than the one in the picture?  If it does, I'd suggest a black widow.


----------



## dems4me

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That doesn't look opposite of a black widow.  It looks really similar.  Does it have longer legs than the one in the picture?  If it does, I'd suggest a black widow.




Yes, longer legs and all black.  It's red on the back side of its body, not the abdoman as in a black widow.  I was concerned about the red and black friend of jack and realize that its bright red may mean venomous or something. A general nature sort of thing I guess.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> I had these..they're aphids.




Ick... no.  These had long black legs and all black and bigger.  These were definately spiders.  It didn't seem to afraid by me so I worked around him inspecting for bugs on my rose bush as my new blooms are dying and it didn't seem phased by me or anything.  That was the only thing I found on the rose bush.  I may be overwatering that too.


----------



## Vince

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That doesn't look opposite of a black widow.  It looks really similar.  Does it have longer legs than the one in the picture?  If it does, I'd suggest a black widow.


Black widows are very common around here.  Place I used to work had pump houses and they always had black widows in them.  Had to have them sprayed down a few times a year.


----------



## Speedy70

Vince said:
			
		

> Black widows are very common around here.  Place I used to work had pump houses and they always had black widows in them.  Had to have them sprayed down a few times a year.



When I was little, my parents turned over one of their metal trash cans (remember those?) and on the bottom there was a female in the middle of killing the male.  It was an interesting sight!  I also found one in my room one time when I was younger.


----------



## pixiegirl

Are there mole crickets up here?  I've noticed small holes in the bare part of my yard similar to those that mole crickets make.  I've never known them to be this far north though.  At first I didn't know what it could be and then I saw a HUGE cricket (or at least what I thought was a cricket crawling through the grass).  I had absolutely no intention of picking said critter up to verify what exactly it was.  I HATE a bug.  I also have those tiny little red/orange bugs that hop on you and bite you.  I HATE those things.


----------



## Speedy70

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I also have those tiny little red/orange bugs that hop on you and bite you.  I HATE those things.




I can't STAND those bugs.  I have no idea what they're called, but they drive me crazy.  I was bringing groceries into the house the other day, so my hands were both full of bags.  One crawled up my capris and was biting my leg, and several were biting my arms and one was crawling on my glasses.

For such tiny bugs, they sure have a powerful bite!


----------



## dems4me

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I can't STAND those bugs.  I have no idea what they're called, but they drive me crazy.  I was bringing groceries into the house the other day, so my hands were both full of bags.  One crawled up my capris and was biting my leg, and several were biting my arms and one was crawling on my glasses.
> 
> For such tiny bugs, they sure have a powerful bite!




I thought those were rose mites or something. :shrug:  I had a rosebush growing up that they used to congregate on.

BTW, I'm not having much luck finding a picture of that spider. I'll try to draw it out on artpad


----------



## dems4me

Just a quick stab at this... this is sort of what it looked like. 
http://artpad.art.com/?jjub98of588 It was about half red and half black on its back. I don't think I put enough black on ... i


----------



## dems4me

oh yeah, and its black and shiny and no hair.


----------



## Sharon

dems4me said:
			
		

> Just a quick stab at this... this is sort of what it looked like.
> http://artpad.art.com/?jjub98of588 It was about half red and half black on its back. I don't think I put enough black on ... i


How about this one?


http://venomous-spiders.nanders.dk/johnsoni.htm


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Just a quick stab at this... this is sort of what it looked like.
> http://artpad.art.com/?jjub98of588 It was about half red and half black on its back. I don't think I put enough black on ... i



Dems, I love you.  I can't buy entertainment like this!


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## dems4me

Sharon said:
			
		

> How about this one?
> 
> 
> http://venomous-spiders.nanders.dk/johnsoni.htm




Yes   First pictures looks ALOT like it!!  Redbacks are only in Austrailia.  This one is better.  Second picture is too hairy and the first body part in front of abdoman is too big.  First one looks alot like it, just needs a tad more red.  But that is the jist of it.  Black spider, red on the back.    Thanks!!


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> http://artpad.art.com/?jjub98of588




Do another!  Do another!  Make a picture of Pete on his motorcycle!


----------



## pixiegirl

Dems are you sure it has 8 legs and not 6.  It could be a young wheel bug.


----------



## pixiegirl

wheel bug


----------



## desertrat

dems4me said:
			
		

> Just a quick stab at this... this is sort of what it looked like.
> http://artpad.art.com/?jjub98of588 It was about half red and half black on its back. I don't think I put enough black on ... i


  That just kept getting scarier and scarier, but I couldn't look away!


----------



## desertrat

dems4me said:
			
		

> I was worried about putting chemicals down because it's well water.  :shrug: Ive been trying to think of something homeopathic or organic - something natural that would kill bugs.


Are you on a shallow well?


----------



## Speedy70

desertrat said:
			
		

> That just kept getting scarier and scarier, but I couldn't look away!



 

I think Pixie could be on to something.


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> wheel bug




I think that's it!!!  I must have mistook the antenna's for legs!!!   That's the closest resemblance I've seen yet!!!   Are they bad in gardens?


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do another!  Do another!  Make a picture of Pete on his motorcycle!




I'll try.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Dems are you sure it has 8 legs and not 6.  It could be a young wheel bug.




I hate those things.. they are NASTY, mean bugs.


----------



## cattitude

...


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do another!  Do another!  Make a picture of Pete on his motorcycle!




You liked bug on leaf, here's Pete on bike.  I'm not sure what his bike looks like or much about bikes but I think this is how it'd look.  

http://artpad.art.com/?jjudwqdvfxs


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> I think that's it!!!  I must have mistook the antenna's for legs!!!   That's the closest resemblance I've seen yet!!!   Are they bad in gardens?



I don't know about in gardens but they have a bite similar to a bee sting.  My mom thought I was crazy for not letting the rats play with one (biggest rat will pick up ANY bug) until I found out what it was.... Finds out I'm not a horrible mother and he shouldn't be playing with it.


----------



## Speedy70

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't know about in gardens but they have a bite similar to a bee sting.  My mom thought I was crazy for not letting the rats play with one (biggest rat will pick up ANY bug) until I found out what it was.... Finds out I'm not a horrible mother and he shouldn't be playing with it.




I was just reading about them that they also spray out an odor similar to a stink bug when they feel threatened.  I think I've seen them before, but it was a mature one and was grey in color.  I thought it was an ugly stink bug.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> ...



How are they mean? :shrug:  Should I keep them around or kill them?


----------



## desertrat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't know about in gardens but they have a bite similar to a bee sting.  My mom thought I was crazy for not letting the rats play with one (biggest rat will pick up ANY bug) until I found out what it was.... Finds out I'm not a horrible mother and he shouldn't be playing with it.


Bad bite, I can vouch for that! They are also very agressive and not afraid to attack you.http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=assassin+bug&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G
Wrong one, try this one.http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ug&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Speedy70

dems4me said:
			
		

> You liked bug on leaf, here's Pete on bike.  I'm not sure what his bike looks like or much about bikes but I think this is how it'd look.
> 
> http://artpad.art.com/?jjudwqdvfxs




Pete has a purple head!


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> How are they mean? :shrug:  Should I keep them around or kill them?



They watch you.    Actually, they're good bugs..they kill other bugs.   It is called the "assassin."   Just don't let it bite you.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> They watch you.    Actually, they're good bugs..they kill other bugs.   It is called the "assassin."   Just don't let it bite you.



Will do, I figured I was okay working around it as long as its not the kind that shoots stuff into your eyes.   Apparently I didn't disturb it at all because it wasn't afraid and didn't let off any smell.


----------



## desertrat

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I was just reading about them that they also spray out an odor similar to a stink bug when they feel threatened.  I think I've seen them before, but it was a mature one and was grey in color.  I thought it was an ugly stink bug.


The one that got me was brownish. I had noticed him just perched on my screen porch for a couple of days. Then one day I walked past and wham! He jumped on my neck and tried to suck my bodily fluids out. It didn't hurt a whole lot at the time, but then it swelled up and itched, burned and stung for about a week. I couldn't believe the audacity of that little sucker.


----------



## dems4me

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Pete has a purple head!




  It's his helmet.


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> It's his helmet.



Now this is really funny.


----------



## Speedy70

desertrat said:
			
		

> The one that got me was brownish. I had noticed him just perched on my screen porch for a couple of days. Then one day I walked past and wham! He jumped on my neck and tried to suck my bodily fluids out. It didn't hurt a whole lot at the time, but then it swelled up and itched, burned and stung for about a week. I couldn't believe the audacity of that little sucker.



That made me .


----------



## BS Gal

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Pete has a purple head!


I think that's his gay pride t-shirt you're seeing. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

cattitude said:
			
		

> Now this is really funny.







Purple is the best color ever.


----------



## dems4me

desertrat said:
			
		

> The one that got me was brownish. I had noticed him just perched on my screen porch for a couple of days. Then one day I walked past and wham! He jumped on my neck and tried to suck my bodily fluids out. It didn't hurt a whole lot at the time, but then it swelled up and itched, burned and stung for about a week. I couldn't believe the audacity of that little sucker.



I just read this... "Such a bite has been described as `much more powerful than a hornet or wasp sting'. Injury from a wheel bug bite takes about 10 days to heal and leaves a small scar."


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> http://artpad.art.com/?jjudwqdvfxs




What's that green stuff splattered on the side?


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's that green stuff splattered on the side?



maybe it came from his helmet?


----------



## Speedy70

cattitude said:
			
		

> maybe it came from his helmet?




Like vomit?


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's that green stuff splattered on the side?




Grass.  I thought the icon I clicked was for a really fat brush, but apparently it was a paint bucket.   While I'm at it, I'll try to draw a picture of the brown and black skid mark looking stuff I have on my peppers.  It really sucks not having a camera with me at work.


----------



## cattitude

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Like vomit?



I hate when nobody gets my jokes.


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> It really sucks not having a camera with me at work.


Are the banana peppers at work with you?


----------



## dems4me

Here, this is the marks on the pepper... 

http://artpad.art.com/?jjuew0i0elc


----------



## Speedy70

cattitude said:
			
		

> I hate when nobody gets my jokes.


I was busy trying to make my own joke.


----------



## Agee

http://artpad.art.com/?jjuewv1kwgoc


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are the banana peppers at work with you?




yes and no.  The plant is at home.  The peppers I brought in for a coworker, brown skid marks and all   Also under this light they are a little green, not brilliant yellow or anything. I think I picked it too early. Its a yellowish/green under these lights at work and the other one has the skid mark looking stuff on it.  Others at home have the same stuff going on with those two.  I have about 8 more started at the house.


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> Here, this is the marks on the pepper...
> 
> http://artpad.art.com/?jjuew0i0elc


Maybe they're getting too much sun...?  Try drawing a cloudy day and see if the brown spots don't clear up.


----------



## Sharon

Airgasm said:
			
		

> http://artpad.art.com/?jjuewv1kwgoc


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Maybe they're getting too much sun...?  Try drawing a cloudy day and see if the brown spots don't clear up.


  

Do your animals urinate on them?


----------



## desertrat

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I was busy trying to make my own joke.


Finally figured out how to save it. I think.
http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?jjufhaqrwgo


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> I hate when nobody gets my jokes.




I got it  both of them    I thought they were funny!!


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are the banana peppers at work with you?


I didn't know it was "bring your peppers to work" day.


----------



## Speedy70

desertrat said:
			
		

> Finally figured out how to save it. I think.
> http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?jjufhaqrwgo


----------



## dems4me

desertrat said:
			
		

> Finally figured out how to save it. I think.
> http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?jjufhaqrwgo




 Those would be those little yellow bugs that look like pollen I was talking about.  I think question number 4 or 5 in this thread that I still am trying to figure out.   Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Maybe they're getting too much sun...?  Try drawing a cloudy day and see if the brown spots don't clear up.


----------



## dems4me

I think I have thrips!! lots and lots of em     I can see them all crawling on the outside of windows and thought it was pollen until they moved and River Rat said they were biting her yesterday. 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Entomology-Study-Bugs-665/little-tiny-yellow-swarming.htm

Did my gardening this year cause all these nuisances?


----------



## vraiblonde

desertrat said:
			
		

> I didn't know it was "bring your peppers to work" day.


Be sure to mark your calendar for next year


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Be sure to mark your calendar for next year


I wore my "I'm a pepper" shirt today instead.


----------



## dems4me

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I wore my "I'm a pepper" shirt today instead.




Much better than your "I'm a pecker" shirt


----------



## Pete

You people aint right.


----------



## vraiblonde

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I wore my "I'm a pepper" shirt today instead.


I had one of those but after I'd washed it several times it looked like it said "I'm a Peeper" instead.

I threw it away.


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> You people aint right.


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I had one of those but after I'd washed it several times it looked like it said "I'm a Peeper" instead.
> 
> I threw it away.


    You should have just kept wearing it.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I had one of those but after I'd washed it several times it looked like it said "I'm a Peeper" instead.
> 
> I threw it away.




You should have saved it.  We could have given it to you know who.


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:
			
		

> You should have saved it.  We could have given it to you know who.




Thanks for that!  I just shot iced tea out my nose.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Thanks for that!  I just shot iced tea out my nose.


----------



## Cowgirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> I think I have thrips!! lots and lots of em     I can see them all crawling on the outside of windows and thought it was pollen until they moved and River Rat said they were biting her yesterday.
> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Entomology-Study-Bugs-665/little-tiny-yellow-swarming.htm
> 
> *Did my gardening this year cause all these nuisances*?




Nah...you're probably just outside alot more and noticing things now.


----------



## dems4me

Here's the bug that I thought was a spider, found several out there today.  Also skid mark on one of my peppers.  The other ones that had a better example, I brought to work.  BTW, what's going on with my rose bush :shrug: it looks very sad.  I can't find any aphids on it or japenese beetles or anything :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

Yeah, I think those are lady bugs


----------



## Kain99

You want them in the garden.  People pay big money to release them in Veggie gardens every year.


----------



## dems4me

Kain99 said:
			
		

> You want them in the garden.  People pay big money to release them in Veggie gardens every year.



: I know what lady bugs look like, I have a tatoo of a lady bug   These are bigger. The pictures were blury... here I just got back from getting more pictures of these... hopefully these are better... give me a sec to download.


----------



## Kain99

dems4me said:
			
		

> : I know what lady bugs look like, I have a tatoo of a lady bug   These are bigger. The pictures were blury... here I just got back from getting more pictures of these... hopefully these are better... give me a sec to download.


kk sugar


----------



## Sharon

*Dems*

You rose bush looks sick.  Remove the dead/yellowed leaves, spent flowers and feed that plant.  Miracle Gro works fine.  Roses are heavy feeders.  Pick up any dead leaves  in the soil around the bush and try not to get the leaves wet when you water it.


----------



## dems4me

Those weren't any better.  I'll try again some other time... it's orangish red with black.  I'm very certain its wheel bugs.  Its not 8 legs like a spider that I thought it was, its 6 legs with two antennas.


----------



## dems4me

Sharon said:
			
		

> You rose bush looks sick.  Remove the dead/yellowed leaves, spent flowers and feed that plant.  Miracle Gro works fine.  Roses are heavy feeders.  Pick up any dead leaves  in the soil around the bush and try not to get the leaves wet when you water it.




Do I rip the leaves off entirely or just cut the yellow part off?  The rose was a bud yesterday, didn't know it would come out soo bad or I would have cut it with the dead buds I had to cut off yesterday.  I feed it every two-four weeks with rose bush feed I bought at a store.  Could I be overfeeding?


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Here's the bug that I thought was a spider, found several out there today.  Also skid mark on one of my peppers.  The other ones that had a better example, I brought to work.  BTW, what's going on with my rose bush :shrug: it looks very sad.  I can't find any aphids on it or japenese beetles or anything :shrug:



The "skid marks" on your peppers are one of two things normally: sun scald or tobacco mosaic virus, which is transmitted to plants by thrips or aphids.  

The roses looks like they're being eaten by flea beetles.  Hard to see but they're very destructive.

To get rid of the insects, I prefer Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin.  Great broad spectrum non-toxic pesticide that will kill a host of bugs.  I usually order it from there but you can also find it in most garden or hardware stores.

Good overview of common pests and diseases in this area.


----------



## Kain99

dems4me said:
			
		

> Those weren't any better.  I'll try again some other time... it's orangish red with black.  I'm very certain its wheel bugs.  Its not 8 legs like a spider that I thought it was, its 6 legs with two antennas.


Nope!  I'm thinking Asian Lady Beetles:

What good do these beetles do, if any?

Ladybugs, in general, actively prey on aphids and other soft-bodied insect plant pests. Both adults and immature multi-colored Asian lady beetles kill significant numbers on these plant pests, especially aphids. Additionally, the multi-colored Asian lady beetle aggressively pursues these plant pests that attack trees; more so than our native ladybugs. In


----------



## Sharon

dems4me said:
			
		

> Do I rip the leaves off entirely or just cut the yellow part off?  The rose was a bud yesterday, didn't know it would come out soo bad or I would have cut it with the dead buds I had to cut off yesterday.  I feed it every two-four weeks with rose bush feed I bought at a store.  Could I be overfeeding?



Feed according to the package directions.  Your leaves have blackspot.  Read the link on how to control.

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/plantdiseasefs/450-617/450-617.html


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The "skid marks" on your peppers are one of two things normally: sun scald or tobacco mosaic virus, which is transmitted to plants by thrips or aphids.
> 
> The roses looks like they're being eaten by flea beetles.  Hard to see but they're very destructive.
> 
> To get rid of the insects, I prefer Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin.  Great broad spectrum non-toxic pesticide that will kill a host of bugs.  I usually order it from there but you can also find it in most garden or hardware stores.
> 
> Good overview of common pests and diseases in this area.




Its probably sun scald.  I have no shade. I thought they liked full sun   Also I have on my black eyed susans mixture (fancy kind of black eyed susans not typical)... I have little white things at the base, looks like grits were dumped.  Its larvea of some kind and killed one of the flowers.  I have a pic, but was hoping a good description was just as good as going through and downloading and resizing


----------



## dems4me

Here... here's the bug... first one came out better ... by the way, anyone know why it arches its back end up in the air like a scorpion?????


----------



## Cowgirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The "skid marks" on your peppers are one of two things normally: sun scald or tobacco mosaic virus, which is transmitted to plants by thrips or aphids.
> 
> The roses looks like they're being eaten by flea beetles.  Hard to see but they're very destructive.
> 
> To get rid of the insects, I prefer Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin.  Great broad spectrum non-toxic pesticide that will kill a host of bugs.  I usually order it from there but you can also find it in most garden or hardware stores.
> 
> Good overview of common pests and diseases in this area.



I treated my roses about two weeks ago..they had aphids and thrips.  I cut off all of the buds as well.  They are budding out again, and I checked the blooms, and I STILL HAVE THRIPS!    

I'm going to get insecticidal soap and spray them with that.


----------



## Cowgirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Here... here's the bug... first one came out better ... by the way, anyone know why it arches its back end up in the air like a scorpion?????




Dems, it's hard to tell from your pics, but it looks like an assassin bug.  Does the attached pic look like your bug?  It might not be the same exact beetle, but something from the family maybe?


----------



## Cowgirl

Here's another...


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> sun scald


See?  And you guys laughed at me.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> See?  And you guys laughed at me.



You're not completely clueless about gardening.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're not completely clueless about gardening.


I planted a hosta all by myself.  And I watered my lawn.  And planted petunias.

I'm no vegetational dummy.


----------



## Cowgirl

I am getting slammed with squash and zucchini already, and only half the plants are producing already.


----------



## Kain99

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Dems, it's hard to tell from your pics, but it looks like an assassin bug.  Does the attached pic look like your bug?  It might not be the same exact beetle, but something from the family maybe?


Thats the bug she mentioned earlier.. wheel bug. I thought This bugs back was too skinny.  What do you think?  Her bugs are fatties.


----------



## jazz lady

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I treated my roses about two weeks ago..they had aphids and thrips.  I cut off all of the buds as well.  They are budding out again, and I checked the blooms, and I STILL HAVE THRIPS!
> 
> I'm going to get insecticidal soap and spray them with that.



I'm not sure if insecticidal soap works on thrips.  I know it does on aphids and some other things.  IMO, the Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin is a much better choice and VERY effective.


----------



## Cowgirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if insecticidal soap works on thrips.  I know it does on aphids and some other things.  IMO, the Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin is a much better choice and VERY effective.



This is what I used.  I am not sure how long it takes to work, but it's been two weeks.  I think insecticidal soap works on any biting/sucking insect.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

PM Larry Gude about thrips - he gets them in the greenhouse and would be able to tell you what to use on them


----------



## jazz lady

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> This is what I used.  I am not sure how long it takes to work, but it's been two weeks.  I think insecticidal soap works on any biting/sucking insect.  :shrug:



No, it doesn't.  It only works on soft-bodied pests like aphids.  What you posted is not an insecticidal soap from what I can see.  For the soap to be effective, it needs to come in direct contact with the pest.  The stuff you posted is some sort of systemic chemical treatment that the plant absorbs via the roots.


----------



## river rat

desertrat said:
			
		

> Finally figured out how to save it. I think.
> http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?jjufhaqrwgo




COME ON, you got more hair than that!


----------



## dems4me

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Dems, it's hard to tell from your pics, but it looks like an assassin bug.  Does the attached pic look like your bug?  It might not be the same exact beetle, but something from the family maybe?





that's it!! their backs were arched like that and everything!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't.  It only works on soft-bodied pests like aphids.  What you posted is not an insecticidal soap from what I can see.  For the soap to be effective, it needs to come in direct contact with the pest.  The stuff you posted is some sort of systemic chemical treatment that the plant absorbs via the roots.



Thrips are soft bodied...right?  They're like little worms. I know what I used wasn't an insecticidal soap, but I thought maybe I'd double up and use the soap on top of the systemic stuff, because apparently the systemic stuff is taking way too long to work.  I'm just tired of seeing my rose buds die off.


----------



## Cowgirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> that's it!! their backs were arched like that and everything!!!




Cool!    They have always scared me. I remember them from entomology in college.    The wheel bug is a type of assassin bug.  I'm not sure exactly what type you have there.  I can look it up in my bug book when I get back to work.  They're not bad to have around, just try not to get in their way!


----------



## jazz lady

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Thrips are soft bodied...right?  They're like little worms. I know what I used wasn't an insecticidal soap, but I thought maybe I'd double up and use the soap on top of the systemic stuff, because apparently the systemic stuff is taking way too long to work.  I'm just tired of seeing my rose buds die off.



I thought they had an exoskeleton, but from what I've read they seem to be soft-bodied.  The only problem with systemic controls is the bug has to eat part of the plant for it to be effective and therefore the bugs continue to harm the plant.  Try the insecticidal soap - if that doesn't work, I guarantee the Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin will.


----------



## Cowgirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I thought they had an exoskeleton, but from what I've read they seem to be soft-bodied.  The only problem with systemic controls is the bug has to eat part of the plant for it to be effective and therefore the bugs continue to harm the plant.  Try the insecticidal soap - if that doesn't work, I guarantee the Liquid Rotenone/Pyrethrin will.




I'll get some Rotenone next time I'm out.  I'm also ordering some ladybugs from gardensalive.com.  I'm gonna attack them every way possible.


----------



## jazz lady

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I'll get some Rotenone next time I'm out.  I'm also ordering some ladybugs from gardensalive.com.  I'm gonna attack them every way possible.



Gardens Alive rocks!    Make sure you get the Rotenone/Pyrethrin blend.  It works much better than just the plain Rotenone.  I've gotten it from the Greenery before locally.


----------



## Cowgirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gardens Alive rocks!    Make sure you get the Rotenone/Pyrethrin blend.  It works much better than just the plain Rotenone.  I've gotten it from the Greenery before locally.




  Just ordered the ladybugs.  I hope they come in before the weekend!  I'll look for that blend around here (I'm on the shore).  I'm sure lots of places sell it.  Thanks for your hlep!


----------



## dems4me

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Just ordered the ladybugs.  I hope they come in before the weekend!  I'll look for that blend around here (I'm on the shore).  I'm sure lots of places sell it.  Thanks for your hlep!



I've been reading up on the lady bug thing as I was thinking about ordering about 1500 of them.  I read that they recommed releasing them at night versus day so they stay the night.  If its during the day they could just all fly out to the neighbors yard.  Also I read its the larvea that help... not the adults.


----------



## jazz lady

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Just ordered the ladybugs.  I hope they come in before the weekend!  I'll look for that blend around here (I'm on the shore).  I'm sure lots of places sell it.  Thanks for your hlep!



Try Southern States.  If they don't have it, I'm sure any gardening center should have it.  And you're welcome.


----------



## Agee

Jazz you're the bomb! Plant  I mean that in the most complimentry way 

Dems, find a balance between benificial bugs and pests. While originally challenging, it will reduce your need for any type of sprays!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Jazz you're the bomb! Plant  I mean that in the most complimentry way


  Thanks and I will take it that way.  



> Dems, find a balance between benificial bugs and pests. While originally challenging, it will reduce your need for any type of sprays!


  My philosophy exactly.  The less chemicals, the better.  There are lots of natural choices out there that work very well without harming the environment and most especially YOU.


----------

